
San Jose mayor wants to require liability insurance for gun owners - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/san-jose-mayor-gun-owners-liability-insurance-0af1883a-a801-41c5-a4e9-0433c48f835f.html
======
joeblow9999
because San Jose is pkagued with gun violence by registered gun owners. /sarc

~~~
DanBC
San Jose is pretty violent.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
San Jose native. It hasn't been for many years.

Have you ever been to the south-side of Chicago, Detroit or Baltimore? Those
are violent cities. San Jose isn't.

~~~
DanBC
All of the US is remarkably violent. I'm comparing San Jose to cities in other
countries. San Jose is more violent than London.

